# Water Heater Question



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Last weekend we took a trip with the Outback and were hooked up to a campground's water supply. When it was time to leave, I simply disconnected the water supply and dumped the gray and black water tanks. But on the way home I started wondering if the water heater was still full of water and would that water just sit in there until our next trip.

As I'm kind of new to this, I was wondering if it's necessary to get all the water out of the water heater when storing your Outback and the most efficient way.

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep...water tank is still full. Unless you didn't have any water in the holding tank AND someone used all the hot water AFTER you unplugged from the campgrounds water supply.

Just make sure you turn off the gas heater...no reason to keep the water hot if you're not using it.

As far as keeping water in there, you will be fine. Some people empty after each trip....I think that is overkill.	We don't drink the water from the RV...only use to shower and wash dishes. I drain my tank at the end of each season as I winterize.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

The answer all depends on how picky you are with your water. Most of us are somewhere in-between. It also depends on where you live. I live in AZ where summer temps can be 115-118 deg at times - that is bad for sitting water. If I will be storing my TT for > 6mos, I drain the HWH. Less than that I usually leave it in. Whenever I use the TT after its been sitting for awhile (>2-3 weeks), I always flush/sanitize/flush the complete system anyway, including the HWH. What it comes down to is that we all have our own little precedures that seem to work for us - and not all of our procedures will all be the same.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Very interesting and thanks for the replies.

So now I am a little curious. How is it even possible to drain the water in the hot water heater in this situation. Turning the taps wouldn't work because there's no pressure in the system. Same with turning on the pump. Is it even possible without sending compressed air into the system to blow it out?


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

GO to the outside door to your water heater, take it off and you will see a large nut in the side of your water heater,take it out and the water will drain.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahhhhh mystery solved. Thanks !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PA Outbackers said:


> GO to the outside door to your water heater, take it off and you will see a large nut in the side of your water heater,take it out and the water will drain.


I would open a faucet first to remove the pressure or you'll have some wet pants.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

PA Outbackers said:


> GO to the outside door to your water heater, take it off and you will see a large nut in the side of your water heater,take it out and the water will drain.


Just keep in mind that will not completely drain every last drop. If I recall from my heater's winterization instructions, there could still be a couple cups of water in there.

Do with that information what you will. I don't typically even bother with draining the tank through the season.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is what I have done for years with my boats and campers to drain the HWH..... (I'll await the naysayers....







)

Be sure HWH is OFF and water is cooled down if at all possible.

1. open the low point drains and let them run for a minute or so. Do this until the water stops if you want (just a couple minutes) then proceed to step 2.
2. open T/P valve on the HWH.
3. in 5-10 minutes or so the low point drains will stop draining and the HWH will be empty.
4. if water didnt run for 5-10 remove the large drain plug in the HWH slowly and check.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Here is what I have done for years with my boats and campers to drain the HWH..... (I'll await the naysayers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...

....hehehehe, someone had to do it. You were waiting for the Naysayers.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree the easiest way to drain the tank is by opening the low point drain and then lift the release on the pressure relief valve.Water drops straight to the ground instead of all over the heater compartment. Just don't try this if the water is hot.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is what I have done for years with my boats and campers to drain the HWH..... (I'll await the naysayers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...Nay...

....hehehehe, someone had to do it. You were waiting for the Naysayers.








[/quote]

HA! I knew Id flush you out.....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Here is what I have done for years with my boats and campers to drain the HWH..... (I'll await the naysayers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This I didn't know. Will have to try it sometime. There is also a replacement plug for the hotwater heater that has a petcock on it like use to be on a radiator. Bought one but the "wing" came loose and won't open the valve so back to normal.

As far as leaving water in there, shouldn't be a big problem if you are going camping often. I did have several times that the water got "skunky" after several weeks and I had to drain everything, re-sanitize and flush all of the gunk out of the system. Just to be safe, I personally would drain everything and re-sanitize every month if you are using the water tank. If you are using a hose connected to the city water connection it isn't as important, but would still empty the hot water heater every so often, because when you heat the water all of the Cl is driven out so there is no protection from microbial growth. It is better to be over safe than even chance getting someone sick.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Here is what I have done for years with my boats and campers to drain the HWH..... (I'll await the naysayers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be a naysayer... BUT....

I was doing that for the first year or two until I noticed the heater instructions said flipping that valve repeatedly can cause it to fail in its intended purpose.

You can open faucets to accomplish the same thing, but at a slower rate.

Again I point out that if you think this is necessary for sanitary purposes you might be kidding yourself, as there is some water left in that tank no matter how you drain it. The absolute best thing to do is probably to run a small amount of bleach water through the freshwater tank and into the hot water tank before draining. When you fill up the next time you use the trailer it will be diluted sufficiently.


----------

